# 1939 Motormaster



## Coaster Brake (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, this bike has changed hands a few times amongst our community, and now it has come to me.




I'm hoping I can get this little thing up and running fairly soon, if anyone has any info on it, or leads on any parts please let me know.
I promise lots of youtube videos once I get it running.



A 24" dropstand would be a good start....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2013)

That is freaking SWEET! Hope you can find the parts to get it complete. Awesome!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 15, 2013)

For starters, does anyone with experience with evinrude outboards recognize this point setup?



She don't got no fire..


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2013)

congrats on the bike! I was thinking about buying it too but, in our town there isn't much for motorized bikes, hope you find those parts!

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2013)

*24" Dropstand*

Might this work??


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45563-24-quot-Dropstand-w-ears


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 16, 2013)

What a nice bike! It seems a little Indian. I love the american motorcycles (even when I have no one).


----------



## fatbike (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah... that is pretty cool! I like the actual bike tank as a tank other than the traditional Whizzer version.


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 17, 2013)

neato!.........the tank is really clean design


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

Any progress?????


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 8, 2013)

When you rotate the engine do the points move or are they stuck in the open position?


----------



## stoney (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice find. I like the odd motor bikes. Love the look of the gas tank and the rear sheeve. Hope it has you moving down the road fairly soon.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 8, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Any progress?????



I haven't done much to it lately, as I decided to fix an oil leak on my old pickup, only to find that I needed new bearings, and had a burned valve. It went from a $200 weekend job to a $1500 month long ordeal...
But that is over with now, so I'll start back in fairly soon.


frankster41 said:


> When you rotate the engine do the points move or are they stuck in the open position?



I cleaned them very thoroughly a while back, and actually got pretty good fire out of it.




Incidentally, it is incredibly difficult to photograph a spark...


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well if you have spark now the next thing is to get fuel into the cylinder, (carb might be gunked up) but first check compression. take spark plug out and put thumb over hole, turn motor over and compression should pop thumb off of hole.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 9, 2013)

The piston is pretty much trashed, and the rod is real loose on the crank as well.
I'm going to send it off and have Bill Salisbury take care of those issues, as he has a rather large stash of evinrude engine parts.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 6, 2013)

I sent the motor off to have it redone last week, and fortunately it arrived at it's destination intact. 
Now I wait and see how fast the bill stacks up... 
By the way, does anyone know what size the front sprocket on the engine is supposed to be?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm starting to believe that the bike is actually a 1938 model, due to the low engine serial number, and the paint scheme not matching the '39 catalog. 
The second set of points actually runs the headlight, which is something that they did away with in the 1939 model year as well. I can only imagine how hard that is on the eyes at low speed...

Also, I must ask yet again, does anyone have any idea how many teeth the drive gear on the engine has?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 9, 2014)

Engine is restored, and I should have it in my hands before too long.
I'm lacking one piece to get it going under it's own power now, the drive gear.
Pictured here




Now, I know no one has one laying around so I'm not even going to bother asking, but is there anyone who might be willing to take a crack at modifying something to fit (Or if I can afford it, reproduce it to an extent)? I don't recall what pitch it is offhand, I'll post it when I dig that info up.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 9, 2014)

Duh, It says it on the catalog page I posted initially, the chain is 3/8" pitch by 3/16 wide. I think it would be safe to assume that's what the pitch is on the sprocket.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 9, 2014)

*coon rapids*



Nickinator said:


> congrats on the bike! I was thinking about buying it too but, in our town there isn't much for motorized bikes, hope you find those parts!
> 
> Nick.



is this town near you ,, dean king bought my elgin bluebird ,, he had some other bikes ,, ,walter branche


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

Zach, any updates?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing much yet, I've been busy lately with some bigger projects, and school.
Just haven't had time.
Still need a gear.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 14, 2014)

*Some Progress*

Finally had a simple gear and hub whipped up, It isn't original, but it'll do quite nicely I think.



 


Now all I have to do is find the right plug, and figure out some carb linkage and it will be ready for a test run.
Anyone have an old throttle control? Like off of an old outboard or lawnmower or something?
I want something that's gonna match, not some shiny plastic piece of chinese garbage...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 14, 2014)

Its looking great! hope to see it on the move soon.

Nick.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 20, 2014)

Got it started today, need to tinker with it much more, couldn't keep it running much longer than 20 seconds or so. Needs a fair amount of choke, and moving the main throttle butterfly doesn't accelerate the engine...
not sure if the carb is too big, or not tuned right, or the muffler doesn't provide enough back pressure, or...?
Flippin' 2 strokes...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> Got it started today, need to tinker with it much more, couldn't keep it running much longer than 20 seconds or so. Needs a fair amount of choke, and moving the main throttle butterfly doesn't accelerate the engine...
> not sure if the carb is too big, or not tuned right, or the muffler doesn't provide enough back pressure, or...?
> Flippin' 2 strokes...



This sounds like a vacuum issue. .. but I don't know that much on two strokes... ehh?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Is there moisture in the tank? Or fuel line?... is your gas valve in the open position? .. just some Ideas. ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Air usually isn't the problem on two strokes. .. has something blocked the jets? Or port?.. I ran a yz250 that had a crap hole rusted muffler. .. I don't think back pressure would really be an issue. ..  how's the electrics?.. did you have the old poop tested to see if everything works? Coil condenser? ... are you mixing the gas right?... sorry lol...


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 20, 2014)

The coil makes good fire, its fuel related. I'll smear some silicone around the intake where the carb mates up just to see...
maybe make sure the venturi aren't plugged..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Chk your air fuel mixture needle


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> The coil makes good fire, its fuel related. I'll smear some silicone around the intake where the carb mates up just to see...
> maybe make sure the venturi aren't plugged..



Pull the line off and see if you are getting a good squirt when you turn the engine over.... see if it squirt out the jet in the carb too


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 20, 2014)

It seems to get fuel fine, the plug is trying to foul on me, I had to lean it wayyyy out (under half a turn from closed) to even get it to run.
Still needed choke though.
There is a fine balance somewhere, I just haven't found it yet


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

How's your timing? ... like you said..yer mix might be to much... did the piston that went in the same that came out?...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Chk yer gap too


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Older engines will need the choke tell they are nice and warmed up....
Not meant tosound like your dumb lol... you probably know that


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah..Chk the mixture. .. maybe too much oil..... that's why the plug wants to foul and it stops running. .. higher compression back in the day you could run with more mix...
Gas sucks now


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 20, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah..Chk the mixture. .. maybe too much oil..... that's why the plug wants to foul and it stops running. .. higher compression back in the day you could run with more mix...
> Gas sucks now




That's really what I'm thinking, this stuff is really oily, I'll measure this stuff out better to make sure I'm running somewhere between 15-12:1


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Or just mix a small batch with half of what you added to the gas originally. .. just to see


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Again. ..I know yer not an idiot. .. found this online. .. The synthetic part is interesting


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> That's really what I'm thinking, this stuff is really oily, I'll measure this stuff out better to make sure I'm running somewhere between 15-12:1



Yer mixin right now aren't you....lol


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2014)

Carb may be too big. Mixture 21:1 I think. Next richer would be 16:1


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 21, 2014)

I've thinned the gas out to more "flammable" proportions.
Still no dice, I took it to the top of a hill and rode it down, fooling with the carb all the way.
Only once did it seem to find some power and begin accelerating to questionably safe speeds.
Other than that, it seemed to just be puttering along for the ride, no power at all, and would just roll to a stop as soon as the ground leveled out.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> I've thinned the gas out to more "flammable" proportions.
> Still no dice, I took it to the top of a hill and rode it down, fooling with the carb all the way.
> Only once did it seem to find some power and begin accelerating to questionably safe speeds.
> Other than that, it seemed to just be puttering along for the ride, no power at all, and would just roll to a stop as soon as the ground leveled out.



What is the carb? .. bri may be on the right track. ..


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 21, 2014)

Its a zenith carb off of something old, don't know all that much about it.
It looks a bit large for the motor, but I had talked to an old evinrude expert who seemed to believe it would work fine for in this application.
I am having my doubts about this though. Not sure what else I can do, some dumb kid lost the original one 60 years ago I'm sure....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> Its a zenith carb off of something old, don't know all that much about it.
> It looks a bit large for the motor, but I had talked to an old evinrude expert who seemed to believe it would work fine for in this application.
> I am having my doubts about this though. Not sure what else I can do, some dumb kid lost the original one 60 years ago I'm sure....



Can you post a couple pics of carb?..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah...I've been looking online for you and everything points to carb... floats being stuck or jets too big .. do you have another carb you can bolt on fer poops n goggles?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2014)

This thing takes a very rare down draft tillotson carb. There are only 7 of these bikes known, so finding the correct carb is nil. I had an impossible time finding the downdraft carb that went with this. You may wish to try an elbow, and try another off an engine of similar displacement.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 21, 2014)

I ran it some more (pushed it until it fired then picked it up) and it started to take off, so I put my hand over the carb, and it didn't really slow down.
That seems to indicate a massive air leak, which would explain why the throttle plate doesn't affect rpms that much....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2014)

It's the compression release then....... (leaking)


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 21, 2014)

I think it's my carb adapter, I really cobbled it together and I'm sure it leaks.
I'll drop it by the machining department at the trade school I'm attending, they don't charge for little jobs like this, and they do pretty decent work.
If not, JB Weld will solve my problem.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 22, 2014)

JB weld is curing, tune in in a few days..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 25, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> JB weld is curing, tune in in a few days..



Soooo?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 25, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Soooo?



Gimme about 5-6 more hours..


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> Gimme about 5-6 more hours..




...no your time is up dammmmet!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 25, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...no your time is up dammmmet!!!!



Yeah what that guy said


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 25, 2014)

*Does anybody want a motormaster?*

I'll trade it for a nice whizzer.

Seriously though, this thing does not want to run.
What I would give to have a way to spin this motor without having to push this bike around...


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 25, 2014)

Finally got it to run predictably by closing the idle circuit, opening the main, an using the choke to control speed.
Worked suprisingly well.
Obviously this is not right, but I'm getting somewhere...
Sadly, as soon as the camera came out, it decided to quit.
I've reached that point of frustration that it's in the best interest of the bicycle if I stop fooling with it today.

Also, I know it's a two stroke, but it seems to puff air out of the carb awful hard...


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 29, 2014)

This is how it sits currently...




It tries so hard to run, I can pedal it all around and it will putter right along. You can tell it is propelling the bike some, but there is no power at all.




I figure it must be that the carb is too big, thats really the only explanation.
It looks huge compared to the intake for sure.
There is a large antique tractor and engine show going on this weekend, maybe I can find something there...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2014)

wonder if a smaller canister muffler would help?


----------



## rickyd (Sep 29, 2014)

*air cleaner*

wonder if restricting the intake with an air cleaner would increase velocity? just a guess. rick


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 29, 2014)

bricycle said:


> wonder if a smaller canister muffler would help?




You think more backpressure might make a difference?



rickyd said:


> wonder if restricting the intake with an air cleaner would increase velocity? just a guess. rick



I have tried choking it in a manner of ways, sometimes it works.. You may be on to something..


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Is this for sale?


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Is this Motormaster for sale? If so contact me at dwb1@mchsi.com.


----------



## toyman (Dec 17, 2014)

*Motor Master*

I passed on that bike a couple of years ago because there are no parts out there for them.I have owned two of them and restored both of them,butr they wernt missing any parts.Still a killer bikethat you have




 though.Check out the one that I just finished.Never could find a motor so I just gave up and put a Marman kit on it.I wish that I had one of my other ones back.


----------



## toyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you have the whole bike? Thanks,John


----------



## toyman (Dec 18, 2014)

I might have a front fender and I do have an original headlight sheel that is in that add.They took two different headlights.The one that you have pictured and the other one is a Silverray with a swith on the side.  Thanks,John


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 18, 2014)

I would definitely be interested in a correct fender and headlight for the bike.
I'm currently still trying to find a carburetor that will work.
So far I'm not planning on selling it, but I haven't ridden it yet either.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2015)

We want updates!!!!!


----------



## toyman (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is my email address.Email me and I will get you some pixcs of what I have for your bike.  Thanks,John  toyman@kc.rr.com


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 10, 2015)

Coaster Brake said:


> I would definitely be interested in a correct fender and headlight for the bike.
> I'm currently still trying to find a carburetor that will work.
> So far I'm not planning on selling it, but I haven't ridden it yet either.



I am a past member of the Antique Outboard Motor Club- AOMCI.ORG, go to the site and you should be able to find some help. Evinrude built some odd stuff like the Evinrude Fire Pump- there may be in common parts like the carb. Old outboard coils are famous for heating up and crapping out. You should be able to find a source there. If you let me know which spark plug it requires I might have it. I have multiple types of NOS Champion 2 stroke plugs in the box from that  era. Happy motoring! Brad


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2015)

BWbiker said:


> I am a past member of the Antique Outboard Motor Club- AOMCI.ORG, go to the site and you should be able to find some help. Evinrude built some odd stuff like the Evinrude Fire Pump- there may be in common parts like the carb. Old outboard coils are famous for heating up and crapping out. You should be able to find a source there. If you let me know which spark plug it requires I might have it. I have multiple types of NOS Champion 2 stroke plugs in the box from that  era. Happy motoring! Brad




Whaaa? a fellow Outboarder??? wen were you in? I was 1990-2006


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 10, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Whaaa? a fellow Outboarder??? wen were you in? I was 1990-2006



 Guilty Bri, I'll answer back by PM, it's a long story


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 11, 2015)

Been kinda busy... No updates to speak of, maybe I'll go wipe the dust off of it....


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2015)

just checking, any progress, how are these motors anyways, compared with a whizzer I heard they were pretty weak, kinda like a early servi-cycle, I have a project motormaster and have a lot of the parts but no frame anyone have one for sale, and John on here has those decals.


----------



## toyman (Mar 16, 2015)

mrg said:


> just checking, any progress, how are these motors anyways, compared with a whizzer I heard they were pretty weak, kinda like a early servi-cycle, I have a project motormaster and have a lot of the parts but no frame anyone have one for sale, and John on here has those decals.



  Would you sell your parts?  Thanks,John


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2015)

been collecting parts for this project for 25 or so yrs. so I think I will keep looking, anyone got a spare frame!?


----------



## petritl (Mar 18, 2015)

Speedibike by Outboard Motors Corp.....Very neat; 20 years later they were making Cushman motors scooters


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

Coaster Brake said:


> It tries so hard to run, I can pedal it all around and it will putter right along. You can tell it is propelling the bike some, but there is no power at all.QUOTE]
> 
> Just remembered I had this same prob with a two stroke... too much back pressure was the issue. try just an open pipe exhaust!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 18, 2018)

Still nothing new to report 3 years later. So far the search for a carburetor has been fruitless. At this point it doesn't have to be correct, just something that will run.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2018)

Zach? right? been so long.. welcome back buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope all is good with you sir!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep, that's right Brian. I've been well, just a little busy. I also had an opportunity on an old car come up that I couldn't refuse. That pretty much wiped out my old bicycle funds for a while... How have you been? Have I missed anything of note?


----------



## jkent (Jan 18, 2018)

Zach,
Are you looking for any other parts for your MM?
I have some extra parts I will be selling very soon.
JKent


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 18, 2018)

Always, what are you looking to part with?


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Coaster Brake said:


> Well, this bike has changed hands a few times amongst our community, and now it has come to me.
> View attachment 546504
> I'm hoping I can get this little thing up and running fairly soon, if anyone has any info on it, or leads on any parts please let me know.
> I promise lots of youtube videos once I get it running.
> ...


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Do you want to sell & how much?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't really think I want to sell it just yet. After what I spent on that little engine I'd like to find a carb and take it for a spin at the very least...


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 12, 2018)

Message me the model # of the tillotson carb. I have two nos Tillotson carbs from the mid 1930s. If one of mine belongs on your motor I'd be stoked to let you have it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> Message me the model # of the tillotson carb. I have two nos Tillotson carbs from the mid 1930s. If one of mine belongs on your motor I'd be stoked to let you have it.



If it's a Tillotson, it's not in the listings. They show the Speedi-bike, Road King, but not the MotorMaster.


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'll upload some pictures later of the tillotson carb stuff I have.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 25, 2018)

Coaster Brake said:


> I don't really think I want to sell it just yet. After what I spent on that little engine I'd like to find a carb and take it for a spin at the very least...



You are working with a 2 strokeoitboard so think outboard. Way back in this strung I posted about the AOMCI  Antique outboard club. Go to their website. Join, post in the blog the model of your Evinrude and find out what carb they used. Great group of guys, Bri and I both can attest to that. Post the model and ser# of your motor here, I might be able to help. I have tons of reference litersture and contacys. I have a few NOS champion plugs for 30's 2 stroke outboards of various heat ranges too....


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What is the carb? .. bri may be on the right track. ..



Can you send me a picture of the carb?  I can then tell you if it is correct or not. I have restored two of these  motormasters       both were original. Let my know if your willing to sell this.?


----------

